# my yellow cherries and orange sakura shrimp.



## shrimp76 (Nov 24, 2014)

just wanted to share a couple pics of my yellow and orange sakura shrimp. going to pick out a few of my best orange and try to get them better.


----------



## shrimp76 (Nov 24, 2014)

couple more pics of the orange to see were im starting from. second is a bit blurry. ok, its a lot blurry, sorry


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Great looking shrimp! Looks like you have some happy colonies.


----------

